
Elon Musk: AI potentially more dangerous than nukes - jonbaer
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/495759307346952192
======
FatalLogic
Nick Bostrom has talked about some of the issues around attempting to control
super intelligent AIs, and the closely related issue of how to determine if we
are AIs inside a virtual environment (closely related because containment is
one approach to controlling AIs that we don't understand)

[http://www.techthefuture.com/technology/can-we-control-
super...](http://www.techthefuture.com/technology/can-we-control-superior-
artificial-intelligence/)

[http://www.nickbostrom.com/](http://www.nickbostrom.com/)

------
apeeyush
We tend to overestimate the effect of a technology in the short run and
underestimate the effect in the long run. Elon Musk is surely right in saying
that AI could be more dangerous than nukes. With the advancement in Machine
Learning techniques we are moving to that point.

------
erkose
Elon Musk is over rated. He's just repeating what we already know.

